# Am I being scammed?



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2013)

Ive been talking to a private luthier from the UK named Steve Mercer since about September about a build. He has been slightly known for building blackmachine-type style replicas and has gotten positive feedback on ebay as well as some users here owning his work. 

He doesn't have much information on him, and after sending in my down payment I have had no response for close to 3 weeks.

*EDIT: had wrong tab open, could this be moved to luthiery section*


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 5, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Ive been talking to a private luthier from the UK named Steve Mercer since about September about a build. He has been slightly known for building blackmachine-type style replicas and has gotten positive feedback on ebay as well as some users here owning his work.
> 
> He doesn't have much information on him, and after sending in my down payment I have had no response for close to 3 weeks.
> 
> *EDIT: had wrong tab open, could this be moved to luthiery section*



He could be busy, but honestly if you feel like you're not being treated properly after investing money into something like that I would call Paypal/Bank and ask for them to reinstate your funds, and to investigate what is going on with this dude.

That'll get his attention, 3 weeks of no communication is quite a long time. I don't want to waste anyone's time, but at least a bi monthly update is in order if I were to go with a custom build.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 5, 2013)

Get your money back now. No excuses are valid on his end.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 5, 2013)

Kenji20022 said:


> He could be busy, but honestly if you feel like you're not being treated properly after investing money into something like that I would call Paypal/Bank and ask for them to reinstate your funds, and to investigate what is going on with this dude.
> 
> That'll get his attention, 3 weeks of no communication is quite a long time. I don't want to waste anyone's time, but at leave a bi monthly update is in order if I were to go with a custom build.



Yeah he occasionally would only have like 2 or 3 days return time for emails. I didnt wanna be annoying if he was busy  Im gonna give it until Friday and then contact paypal


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah, don't fall into the trap of letting the PP dispute window close! That's how so many of us on here get burned. Get the money back and you can always resubmit for another one.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, don't fall into the trap of letting the PP dispute window close! That's how so many of us on here get burned. Get the money back and you can always resubmit for another one.



^This. Get money back first then ask questions later.

Guess general rule of thumb for Internet dealings: if you feel like you are being scammed, then most likely you are.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, don't fall into the trap of letting the PP dispute window close! That's how so many of us on here get burned. Get the money back and you can always resubmit for another one.



How long is that good for?


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 6, 2013)

45 days, I believe.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Feb 6, 2013)

rcsierra13 said:


> Guess general rule of thumb for Internet dealings: if you feel like you are being scammed, then most likely you are.



Quoted for TROOF


----------



## leechmasterargentina (Feb 6, 2013)

Don't wait until Friday. Ask for your money now. Three weeks without e-mail answers is A LOT of time.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Feb 6, 2013)

yeah i'd get money back ASAP. Even if it's not a true scam, you never know whats going on with people, especially strangers. He could have gone on a massive bender and sold all his equipment, who knows?!?!?

Either way, 3 weeks is inexcusable for someone that has a payment from you. That screams "shady"


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2013)

Already contacted paypal, just waiting to hear back from them now.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Feb 6, 2013)

Good luck buddy hope it all turns out well


----------



## Watty (Feb 6, 2013)

If you think it's a scam, it's probably a scam. Good on you for contacting PP; let us know what they say. I've never had to go to them for an issue, but I'd like to hear how they handle this sort of thing. That fee money best be paying for something!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Feb 6, 2013)

Get your money back and order a Black Water !


----------



## Tyler (Feb 6, 2013)

Tristoner7 said:


> Get your money back and order a Black Water !



I contacted BlackWater like a month ago, no response  Thats actually why I went back to this guy and went in with my DP


----------



## a curry (Feb 7, 2013)

Aaron is busy and he was having problems with his email for a while there, I have an order with him and I have had no problems with contact. And he is a great guy to deal with!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

a curry said:


> Aaron is busy and he was having problems with his email for a while there, I have an order with him and I have had no problems with contact. And he is a great guy to deal with!



Makes sense since he got totally swamped after Watty's NGD (I still go and look at that thing..) 

But anyways, I feel like paypal contacted this guy because I got some pictures this morning saying hes set for completion at the end of this month


----------



## a curry (Feb 8, 2013)

That's really good to hear. Sometimes that's all it takes. Also I find that calling the person works way better than email because its more personal and your not just being left hanging until the next email.


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 8, 2013)

Steve Mercer has been good for me to deal with, 
Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks for him to respond, but he always does for me.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Steve Mercer has been good for me to deal with,
> Sometimes it takes a couple of weeks for him to respond, but he always does for me.



Yeah I was used to him taking a couple days, but when weeks went by I started to get curious. How do you like his work?


----------



## Evil Weasel (Feb 8, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Makes sense since he got totally swamped after Watty's NGD (I still go and look at that thing..)
> 
> But anyways, I feel like paypal contacted this guy because I got some pictures this morning saying hes set for completion at the end of this month


I own 2 guitars made by him. He's a good guy and a good luthier but his communication does suck. I'd urge you to send a few emails though before taking any drastic action. He is not a scam artist at all - but I really do wish he would sort that aspect out.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

Evil Weasel said:


> I own 2 guitars made by him. He's a good guy and a good luthier but his communication does suck. I'd urge you to send a few emails though before taking any drastic action. He is not a scam artist at all - but I really do wish he would sort that aspect out.



Yeah he got back to me this morning, I sent him 1 each week just so I wouldn't be over the top. But he said the build should be completed by the end of the month so I suppose things are back on track. 

Lol im with you though, the lack of communication could be a deal breaker for sure for a lot of people as it almost was for me.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Feb 8, 2013)

You're not getting scammed, man. Trust me, I'm a Nigerian prince.

PS I'm gonna need your credit card information.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 8, 2013)

ArkaneDemon said:


> You're not getting scammed, man. Trust me, I'm a Nigerian prince.
> 
> PS I'm gonna need your credit card information.


 
Lemme do that right away you trusty Nigerian you


----------



## Aghasura (Feb 8, 2013)

About blackwater: Aaron has posted on his Facebook page (he may have also done so elsewhere but Facebook is where I saw it) that if you need to contact him, call the shop. He always seems to pick up when I call!


----------



## nscarfo83 (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like a scam


----------



## wookie606 (Feb 13, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Yeah I was used to him taking a couple days, but when weeks went by I started to get curious. How do you like his work?


 I have played EvilWeasel's 2 builds from him. This led me to getting my own with him.
The work was solid and they sounded great!


----------



## Nautilus (Feb 13, 2013)

+1 thus far on the Black Water props.... I say that aprehensively as I've still to actually _play _my Black Water, but comminucation has been swift and excellent where needed.

I think starting to get formal contracts of sale setup with Luthiers needs to begin to happen. I wanted to push for them at Invictus to make sure everyone had a proper understanding of what's expected, when and for how much....ugh, well we know how well those ideas were received. 

If/when I'm in a position to offer any kind of work to anyone you can be sure contracts are the way I'll be going.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> I have played EvilWeasel's 2 builds from him. This led me to getting my own with him.
> The work was solid and they sounded great!



Yeah him and I were messaging back and forth. Im gonna keep this thread open to give progress on how it goes but as of the last email he said the guitar is set to be done by the end of this month. After all the word Ive heard; hes not a scammer, just a terrible communicator who builds good guitars xD


----------



## Dommak89 (Mar 12, 2013)

@ OP so did you recieve it? What's the quality like on those other two, compared to other high end guitars?


----------



## Vicious7 (Mar 13, 2013)

@OP: ..... he built your guitar in less than two months? Or am I missing something? Super fast if so!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 13, 2013)

I was supposed to have it 2 weeks ago. Havent heard from the guy in about another 3 weeks, same with another person who has been trying to contact him. Last of the pictures I saw he was close to finishing it and only had a tad bit left of the neck to work on.

He had all the parts ready for my build in advance which is why it was done so quickly.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 18, 2013)

Still havent heard back from him so I'm starting to get curious again as to whats going on.


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 20, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Still havent heard back from him so I'm starting to get curious again as to whats going on.



Yeah, 
hes been pretty crap at responding lately, 
when was the last time he got through to you?


----------



## joebalaguer (Mar 20, 2013)

I believe his wait time is around 10 months now for new builds, and it is only him building them right? He is probably just swamped.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 20, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Yeah,
> hes been pretty crap at responding lately,
> when was the last time he got through to you?



Last I heard was Feb 21st.

The build is done, essentially he only needs to ship it to me now which hasnt happened


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 22, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> Last I heard was Feb 21st.
> 
> The build is done, essentially he only needs to ship it to me now which hasnt happened



Last I heard was the 10th march. I would call him if I had his number.


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> Last I heard was the 10th march. I would call him if I had his number.



I wish I had it. All I do have is his address thats included with his messages which doesn't help me out that much.


----------



## jcgss77 (Mar 22, 2013)

I would seriously contact PP again. That kind of communication makes me itchy...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2013)

jcgss77 said:


> I would seriously contact PP again. That kind of communication makes me itchy...



I'll try and do that again and see what comes of it. Its just strange because Ive seen his work and havent heard of him scamming anybody, just taking unusually long to get stuff done


----------



## wookie606 (Mar 24, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I'll try and do that again and see what comes of it. Its just strange because Ive seen his work and havent heard of him scamming anybody, just taking unusually long to get stuff done



His work is great, I think he just gets caught up when it comes to communication.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys, still havent heard back from him since he went rogue and its over the amount of time for paypal to reimburse me. What can I possibly do to get my money back, with this guy being in England and me being in the States? Hopefully its not a "screw you, you're out of said amount of money"


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 13, 2013)

Im very interested to know how this turned out. I know this guy makes killer guitars. Did you ever hear back from him?


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

leonardo7 said:


> Im very interested to know how this turned out. I know this guy makes killer guitars. Did you ever hear back from him?



Good call, I have forgotten about this. You think this is even worse than the BRJ story??


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

I still havent heard back from the guy after emailing him countless times. Evil_Weasel has gotten ahold of him, but Steve refuses to get back to me because I want my money and he doesn't have any after getting caught and running


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I still havent heard back from the guy after emailing him countless times. Evil_Weasel has gotten ahold of him, but Steve refuses to get back to me because I want my money and he doesn't have any after getting caught and running



Can't he still make you the guitar or something??


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

JPMike said:


> Can't he still make you the guitar or something??



I even said we could work something out but he refuses to get back to me. The only leads I've had of any information have been from Weasel and even he is no longer getting any word back


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I even said we could work something out but he refuses to get back to me. The only leads I've had of any information have been from Weasel and even he is no longer getting any word back



May I ask how much you sent him over? If you don't mind telling.


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

well thats just absolutely shitty man, hopefully you get things figured out! this guys business wont last much longer if he has such crap customer service.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

User Name said:


> well thats just absolutely shitty man, hopefully you get things figured out! this guys business wont last much longer if he has such crap customer service.



hah he has no business anymore. Hes resorted to selling off all of his possessions on a separate ebay account to make it look like hes got a clean slate after his old one got negative feedback for him starting to scam people


----------



## JPMike (Jul 13, 2013)

I really hope you didn't invest a lot of money and these people can't get away each time. We need some globalisation and internet laws, but then the internet won't be free anymore, well is it now? Not really, but, well, whatever...


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

JPMike said:


> I really hope you didn't invest a lot of money and these people can't get away each time. We need some globalisation and internet laws, but then the internet won't be free anymore, well is it now? Not really, but, well, whatever...



I had to lowball off that BRJ for it which I really didn't want to do, but heard such good things about his work. So Im still really pissed at myself for doing that. Paypal was being dumb too saying how I didnt contact them within the first 3 weeks about wanting my money back, when for those first couple weeks he was perfectly responsive and then randomly dropped off the face of the planet


----------



## leonardo7 (Jul 13, 2013)

nellings6 said:


> I had to lowball off that BRJ for it which I really didn't want to do, but heard such good things about his work. So Im still really pissed at myself for doing that. Paypal was being dumb too saying how I didnt contact them within the first 3 weeks about wanting my money back, when for those first couple weeks he was perfectly responsive and then randomly dropped off the face of the planet



Man this really sucks! I dont blame you though. I hear he's the only guy who has built true B2 and B7 Blackmachine copies that actually sound, feel, and play EXACTLY like the real thing. Id love to get a build from him but now I see how its totally not possible. I wouldn't want to give him business nor would I even trust it at all! Its too bad he wont even respond to you. Ridiculous how some luthiers do that. Just absurd.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 13, 2013)

I would contact a lawyer, print out all your correspondence, and ass rape him.


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 13, 2013)

Actually my job lets me fly free almost anywhere in the world so I would just show up at his door step with a baseball bat, a bottle of lube, and a samurai sword and ask him which he prefers.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 13, 2013)

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> I would contact a lawyer, print out all your correspondence, and ass rape him.



If I had the money totally. It doesnt help that hes from the UK so I cant just file a report


----------



## User Name (Jul 13, 2013)

CircuitalPlacidity said:


> Actually my job lets me fly free almost anywhere in the world so I would just show up at his door step with a baseball bat, a bottle of lube, and a samurai sword and ask him which he prefers.


----------



## tommychains (Jul 14, 2013)

this is why i build my own guitars now...sorry to hear about what happened. it seems lately that this is happening to a LOT of people.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Jul 14, 2013)

Damn that really sucks man. Im sorry to hear this.


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, it means a lot. Hopefully some good will come out of this whether I get the money back or I get a sweet guitar out of the deal but Im pretty positive thats out of the question by now.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jul 14, 2013)

This is super sad to see dude /: it's horrible that he still hasn't made an effort to respond to or acknowledge any of your emails :/


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 14, 2013)

Sorry to hear that dude, I wonder if he sold and actually shipped all the guitars he had up on eBay recently


----------



## chinzilla1984 (Jul 14, 2013)

if you want a good black machine style replica, go see siggery guitars.
I know a few guys that have had them built and i have played a few and they are solid.
His prices are insane and hes UK based, always responds to my emails within a few days and lets you spec it 100%.
His wait times are a bit long at the moment as he has a lot of builds on.
See below link for some of his work.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ed-ngd-siggery-ebony-56k-etc.html#post3568668


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2013)

chinzilla1984 said:


> if you want a good black machine style replica, go see siggery guitars.
> I know a few guys that have had them built and i have played a few and they are solid.
> His prices are insane and hes UK based, always responds to my emails within a few days and lets you spec it 100%.
> His wait times are a bit long at the moment as he has a lot of builds on.
> ...



Ive had a tough time deciding on going to either them or Skervesen once I am able to acquire the money to do so again. I was only paying Mercer about 1700 USD for the replica


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 14, 2013)

$1700? Was your build being made out of pine or brazilian MDF? Not to sidetrack the discussion haha


----------



## Tyler (Jul 14, 2013)

penguin_316 said:


> $1700? Was your build being made out of pine or brazilian MDF? Not to sidetrack the discussion haha



haha nah, the guy just didnt have a ton of business and did low prices. MY specs were going to be a chambered mahogany body, rosewood neck, ebony fretboard with SS frets, schaller hannes bridge, and a set of BKP black hawks.


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 14, 2013)

for the pickups alone -$285ish, wood costs $300 give or take?, list goes on and on. You cant possibly make a profit on a $1700 guitar with high specs.

Hannes bridge- $170

And we havent even talked about all the fees for shipping all the various materials.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 14, 2013)

$300 for wood is steep.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 14, 2013)

Just looked through my old emails and found one from him saying he would have built me a full spec BM/Rico 7 string for about £1040/$1700..............damn


----------



## penguin_316 (Jul 14, 2013)

$300 for wood may be steep but depending on the grade of wood he gets it's not out of the question. Rosewood of dimensions suitable for a neck can be pricy. Even if its $200, my point was he must be making these for the fun of it.

Edit: and I want to mention again the cost of shipping for all of the resources, especially wood if you don't have a good local exotics place. Enough of this though, I didn't mean to hijack this guys thread haha.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 18, 2013)

There was a high-spec Mercer B2 up on ebay the other day and it looked flawless.

I'll see if I can find pics


----------



## CircuitalPlacidity (Jul 18, 2013)

Have you gotten in touch with the guy yet? Maybe shoot me a PM and I'll email him to see if I can get a response.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 14, 2013)

Just another update, Im guessing he is refusing to email me back at this point. If only I were in the UK I could file some kind of report but unfortunately thats not the case.

Havent heard anything from Weasel either if he's heard from him at all


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2013)

Woop! Just got an email from Steve today with an apology and some word on whats been going on. Unfortunately the guitar is going to have to be sold to cover his debt, but he said he'd get me a refund asap and said if I wanted a build from him again he would build the entire guitar prior to any payment being made. 

Updates to follow


----------



## Negav (Aug 17, 2013)

I don't like the idea of "I will refund asap" while he has a "debt". He might as well disappear for a year or so. Man I hate these kind of situations. If you get your money back go for Siggery or Skervesen. Remember you have more options such as Ran, Vik, Black Water, Sabre Guitars* (don't know much about them), and so on. Hope it all plays out well!


----------



## Tyler (Aug 17, 2013)

Negav said:


> I don't like the idea of "I will refund asap" while he has a "debt". He might as well disappear for a year or so. Man I hate these kind of situations. If you get your money back go for Siggery or Skervesen. Remember you have more options such as Ran, Vik, Black Water, Sabre Guitars* (don't know much about them), and so on. Hope it all plays out well!



Oh I know. Im totally looking into Skervesen, but if somehow I can work something out with him and he builds it and everything to where I can see it all, hear it etc and he stays in contact with me, he said he would make it up to me for the entire situation. With the compensation, it might be less than a Skervy would cost so Im keeping my options open you know?


----------



## xtomix (Aug 18, 2013)

Hi

I'm in the same situation as you are. Had a nice and friendly exchange of emails back in may - june. Very responsive and helpful. We designed the guitar and I made a deposit of 400gbp. No mention at all of any money issue. The delay was 4-6 WEEKS : that would mean mid july. End of july I get a picture of a neck and the promise everything would be done begin of august. It's been three weeks and no news... 

I'm pissed of because I have another guitar he made a few years back and it's just so good. i didn't have any issues during this first experience.

What did he exacly say to you ? Why should he sell your guitar to someone else than yourself actually ?


----------



## HighPotency (Aug 18, 2013)

Tyler said:


> Woop! Just got an email from Steve today with an apology and some word on whats been going on. Unfortunately the guitar is going to have to be sold to cover his debt, but he said he'd get me a refund asap and said if I wanted a build from him again he would build the entire guitar prior to any payment being made.
> 
> Updates to follow



This is all sorts of bullsh*t. You paid a deposit for that guitar and now he has to sell it to someone else to cover his debt? And when will he be able to give you a refund if he has to sell *your* guitar _for a second time_ so he can get himself out of trouble?

People like this make me sick.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2013)

xtomix said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm in the same situation as you are. Had a nice and friendly exchange of emails back in may - june. Very responsive and helpful. We designed the guitar and I made a deposit of 400gbp. No mention at all of any money issue. The delay was 4-6 WEEKS : that would mean mid july. End of july I get a picture of a neck and the promise everything would be done begin of august. It's been three weeks and no news...
> 
> ...



Last I heard from him before a couple days ago was February. I really have no idea why hes selling it, which makes absolutely no sense to me, but the specs I had in mind that he do back then arent entirely in my interest anymore so I really could care less.


----------



## Tyler (Aug 18, 2013)

HighPotency said:


> This is all sorts of bullsh*t. You paid a deposit for that guitar and now he has to sell it to someone else to cover his debt? And when will he be able to give you a refund if he has to sell *your* guitar _for a second time_ so he can get himself out of trouble?
> 
> People like this make me sick.



I paid for the entire thing but got the majority of it back from paypal in time, they just wouldnt refund me my deposit, so hopefully thats what I'll be getting back sometime soon if he sticks to his word. I've managed life with that small dent so it wont kill me if I never get it back but it would definitely help if I did. 

A snippet of the email he sent me was this, which I do feel he is trying to make things right with me and wanna shed some positive light onto him.
"I will get you that refund for the deposit by the end of next week. I would like to know if you are ok with me selling the BM2 that was originally for you? I was planning on putting a Hipshot bridge on it and holding on to the Schaller Hannes bridge. I wouldn't feel right selling it without your approval.

In light of my recent troubles I have decided to extend my build times so that I am not under so much pressure, also I have decided that I will no longer ask people for deposits and instead finish the guitar minus the pickups before asking for any money. I think that this should help me focus a bit more."


----------



## xtomix (Aug 30, 2013)

I still haven't received any update from Mercer...

I'm starting to feel desperate !


----------



## Mvotre (Aug 30, 2013)

what the heck with those "brazilian MDF" jokes? Link to thread, please 

OP: sorry for the OT


----------



## Senaeth (Sep 1, 2013)

Mvotre said:


> what the heck with those "brazilian MDF" jokes? Link to thread, please
> 
> OP: sorry for the OT



It's from the homedepo challange thread. People asking if they could use special "Brazilian MDF", in other words Brazilian Rosewood.


----------



## Kammo1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Bro I am a luthier here in the UK and to be honest have never heard of this guy  If you want PM me any info and address and I can see what I can do for you. This sort of drama gives honest guys like us a bad rap and you shouldn't hold back on any info about guys like this as if you can prevent someone on here or anywhere from losing money its a good deed, your call bro


----------



## fekiee (Oct 2, 2013)

What the steve mercer contact/webpage/facebook


----------



## wookie606 (Oct 2, 2013)

xtomix said:


> I still haven't received any update from Mercer...
> 
> I'm starting to feel desperate !



I have recently recieved an update from steve mercer.

He's trying to make things right with me.


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 2, 2013)

Just read this whole thing... Terribly sorry to hear about the situation many of you seem to be in. I hope it gets resolved.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 2, 2013)

fekiee said:


> What the steve mercer contact/webpage/facebook



You might want to avoid him for a while until he gets back on track. Especially with your location.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 11, 2013)

wookie606 said:


> I have recently recieved an update from steve mercer.
> 
> He's trying to make things right with me.



He tried to make things right with me and then fell off the face of the planet once again and still has my money. Highly disappointed in him at this point


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 11, 2013)

He's still churning out guitars apparently:
blackmachine b 7 replica 7 String Custom Built not ibanez, esp, mayones, fender | eBay


----------



## Prophetable (Oct 11, 2013)

drawnacrol said:


> He's still churning out guitars apparently:
> blackmachine b 7 replica 7 String Custom Built not ibanez, esp, mayones, fender | eBay



Wow...

Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Tyler (Oct 13, 2013)

Yeah this pisses me off to a pretty huge extent


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Oct 13, 2013)

Ahh freakin sucks dude!! Well, hopefully Karma will get him. Sounds like he needs the money more than you, so you've unwillingly given "charity" at this point. When shit like this happens, i always try to think "at least i'm not him". Pity the fool, basically. Sorry for your probable loss man. Maybe one day he'll make it right when you least expect it.


----------



## xtomix (Oct 20, 2013)

Hi there 

I haven't heard from him since july. 

I contacted dropped a complain with "Action Fraud" (Uk police program for online fraud) but with all informations about the case. I would advise you doing the same because it could weigh in the balance if there are a few complaints, right ? I also contacted his area local police because I think it's too much I can stand ! 

I'll let you know if anything happen !


----------



## xtomix (Oct 22, 2013)

I think it's also made by Mercer : Blackmachine B7 7 String Electric Guitar Replica | eBay

The worst in this situation is that he has gold in his hands : the man makes outstanding guitars. I do have a B6 copy baritone which is just killer ! That's why I contacted him to make me a 7 string...


----------



## crg123 (Oct 22, 2013)

^ English link: Blackmachine B7 7 String Electric Guitar Replica | eBay

Wow that guy expects 4k for a Mercer? I think that's quite high since I've seen guitars of his go for closer to 2k before. Can anyone speak to this?


----------



## xtomix (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't understand. You know, he asks european customers 800-900 pounds for a full specs 7 string ;-) 

The only problem being that nobody's getting them...


----------



## Tyler (Oct 22, 2013)

Its a shame that he does make such good guitars but did this. Its been about 8 months and I still havent gotten my money back OR compensation for the situation from him because he went dark again.


----------



## xtomix (Oct 22, 2013)

What I don't understand is that he sent me at some point a few pictures of what was supposed to be "my neck" (wenge with maple stripes and flammed maple fretboard - not so usual for a BM shaped guitar) and an ash body, saying it should be done ten days after... After this mail, nothing !


----------



## Tyler (Oct 22, 2013)

xtomix said:


> What I don't understand is that he sent me at some point a few pictures of what was supposed to be "my neck" (wenge with maple stripes and flammed maple fretboard - not so usual for a BM shaped guitar) and an ash body, saying it should be done ten days after... After this mail, nothing !


 
Exactly. Mine was said to be shipped out that next week and then after that was when I didnt hear from him for about 6 months


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Oct 22, 2013)

crg123 said:


> ^ English link: Blackmachine B7 7 String Electric Guitar Replica | eBay
> 
> Wow that guy expects 4k for a Mercer? I think that's quite high since I've seen guitars of his go for closer to 2k before. Can anyone speak to this?



He offered that guitar to me ages ago. Wish I jumped on it since it was for a fraction of that cost. Nice big crack in the binding on the 23rd fret though!

Steve makes some really nice guitars. If only he got his act together.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 18, 2013)

Two more guitars sold on his ebay:






Luthier Built 8 String Ibanez RG8565 Style Guitar | eBay





Ibanez RG550 Original Wizard Profile Neck Irongear Pickups Fixed Bridge | eBay


----------



## xtomix (Nov 21, 2013)

Message sent through ebay to tell him we were watching him


----------



## Skogredjinn (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I stumbled upon one of his guitars last December whilst on a mooch around E-bay, having desperately wanted my first 7 string for a while, when I saw the Bernie Rico style custom he built, I had to have it. 

This is where my story is a little different from the other ones on here, I got the guitar. As beautiful as it was, there were a few problems with it. I sent it back for him to sort out and he says he tried his best, but to no avail. I then asked for the refund he had promised me, and he said okay.

I purchased the guitar for £800 and he refunded me £400 of this, and then disappeared off the face of the earth. This was, until September, where he e-mailed me stating he was getting some money soon and would pay me back £200 on the weekend and £200 following. Even after this though, again, he disappeared. 

I still send him messages at least once a week telling him I'm not going to forget about this money and everything else. About 4 months ago I even filled in one of those Action Fraud things but nothing has happened. 

I have messaged him on E-bay to try and get a response out of him as I have noticed he is selling woods. As shown here: American Ash guitar body blank 1 Piece | eBay

I'd love to know if any of you have been successful in getting your money back? Although I doubt he will pay me back now of all times as christmas is fast approaching. 

Thanks to anyone who gets back to me on this,

James


----------



## Tyler (Dec 2, 2013)

I still havent heard from him or anything about getting my money back almost 1 year later.


----------



## Skogredjinn (Dec 3, 2013)

Tyler said:


> I still havent heard from him or anything about getting my money back almost 1 year later.



Jesus Christ. How can he do this to people? Ridiculous.


----------



## s4tch (Dec 6, 2013)

Tyler said:


> I still havent heard from him or anything about getting my money back almost 1 year later.



I just ran through the thread. Get a lawyer, man. UK is not at the end of the universe, you should be able to get to him.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 6, 2013)

s4tch said:


> I just ran through the thread. Get a lawyer, man. UK is not at the end of the universe, you should be able to get to him.



As a poor college student, I dont have any money for that unfortunately.

however if I ever do come across the money from this. An ET Katana is definitely on my list


----------



## OWHall (Dec 7, 2013)

I know it's probably no consolation mate but I know I can speak for every guitarist who has had custom with a luthier when I say that we feel for you bro!
It's always horrible to see something like this happen. It could happen to any of us. From what you said, the dude seemed totally reputable to begin with. 
I know some people have suggested you try Siggery, I can totally vouch for his work. I have a guitar from him and it's incredible.
Anyway, I sincerely hope this all gets resolved for anyone who was effected.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 19, 2013)

Update:
After still not hearing from Steve I resulted to contacting his girlfriend personally via Facebook. She responded and I thought she could get things in check, but alas it seems shes just pulling the "Oh I thought he would have gotten back to you by now, I'll tell him to do that" BS. 

Pretty doubtful I'll ever get my money back at this point because I have no money to hire any sort of lawyer


----------



## Hyacinth (Dec 19, 2013)

Dude that sucks so bad. I feel fo you and I wish there was something we could do


----------



## Black43 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh man that's gotta blow, the only "custom" guitars I've ever ordered are from Warmoth (because I'm poor and impatient) so I can't imagine how you feel, especially since he got back to you explaining everything was alright and then did his disappearing act again. Too many people get burned by so-called "reputable" luthiers these days. Hope you get your money back bro.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 22, 2013)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, don't fall into the trap of letting the PP dispute window close! That's how so many of us on here get burned. Get the money back and you can always resubmit for another one.



+1 to this, if you're worried about the lack of communication, then act while you can. if he's serious, and really wants your business, he'll get in touch when he realizes the money has been taken back.


----------



## jemfloral (Dec 22, 2013)

sorry, I posted before reading the whole thing.. sucks man. I hope you can find a way to get your money back after these shenanigans.. :\


----------



## Tyler (Dec 23, 2013)

I got a response back from him today. To the other 4 people besides me who are still in need of their money, message me and I can show you what he sent if you have not gotten word. Its nothing confidential, but will give you guys some peace of mind. Thanks


----------



## thatguyupthere (Dec 24, 2013)

Tyler said:


> Unfortunately the guitar is going to have to be sold to cover his debt


 why does he have to sell it to somebody else? he was going to *sell* it to you first, so why would it be any different? its shit like this that just doesn't make any sense to me  and if you already paid for it, why would he need to sell it in the first place. so basically what im seeing here is- he sold the guitar to you but never actually sent it (you got robbed), now he is going to sell the guitar to somebody else and probably not send the guitar to them either.

it is my final conclusion that this guy is a schemer of the highest degree.


----------



## Tyler (Dec 24, 2013)

thatguyupthere said:


> why does he have to sell it to somebody else? he was going to *sell* it to you first, so why would it be any different? its shit like this that just doesn't make any sense to me



I got some of my money back via paypal in time, so he put more affordable specs onto it that was supposed to be mine and got it sold. He told me he kept my parts aside in case I ever wanted to give him another chance for a build (lol) and it would already be there waiting.


----------



## FIXXXER (Dec 24, 2013)

this luthier seems like a typical "can't get his shit together case". 
well, there are many peple living this way and it's ok but when it comes to taking other peoples money and than "acting" that way, the ONLY thing that comes to my mind is
seroius facepunching.


----------



## hardvalve (Dec 27, 2013)

This seems to be happening a lot.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 30, 2013)

He sold a B7 clone a week ago:
Blackmachine Style 7 String Guitar | eBay

1 piece Chambered Swamp Ash Body
Claro Walnut Top
Pau Ferro/Bubinga 5 piece neck
Pau Ferro Fretboard
25.5" Scale
Dimarzio Tone zone and Air Norton
Ivoroid Binding

Apart from the pickup routes it looks really good, a lot cleaner than his old builds.


----------



## xtomix (Jan 10, 2014)

He went back in touch with me before christmas for two days and disappeared again...


----------



## Halikus (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah I bought a B7 replica via ebay from Steve last year, had EMG's in and after speaking to him he offered to get me a good deal on some Bare knuckles which I jumped on. Asked him to fit them but not to route anythning as can be fitted with bent legs and to send me the emgs. Well he routed the pickup cavities, very shoddily, obv freehanded it. And surprise surprise no EMG's. Contacted him and demanded the emgs, he agreed but still nothing. Wish I opened a case and got my money back now..


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Feb 6, 2014)

hardvalve said:


> This seems to be happening a lot.



This, is why, i will never buy a custom. I keep reading more, and more horror stories. I'm sticking with Ibanez I guess. Or, One day I'll build my own.


----------



## MBMoreno (Feb 6, 2014)

SlipknotKoRnfan said:


> This, is why, i will never buy a custom. I keep reading more, and more horror stories. I'm sticking with Ibanez I guess. Or, One day I'll build my own.



Or don't buy a custom from someone you never heard about just because it is cheap. 

Do your research guys!


----------



## xtomix (Apr 3, 2014)

I still haven't received any new from Mercer since Christams. Do,'t do any business with this guy !


----------



## Andless (Apr 4, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> Or don't buy a custom from someone you never heard about just because it is cheap.
> 
> Do your research guys!



^this


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 4, 2014)

MBMoreno said:


> Or don't buy a custom from someone you never heard about just because it is cheap.
> 
> Do your research guys!



Its getting more and more common to see people get burned by guys like this. when they go with the cheap option. Not everyone has the money to get a Daemoness or Sabre but giving a guy with a very bad track record who works in his shed £1k to build you a BM clone is just asking for trouble.


I've seen loads more people on Facebook get scammed by this guy recently.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Apr 4, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I've seen loads more people on Facebook get scammed by this guy recently.


I'll speak to you via facebook Lorcan but I've not heard of any? The only semi scams I've seen recently are private sellers charging too much for them second hand, or the guy that bought a cheap strandberg copy off ebay. That looked like a nicely made guitar but with a terrible cheap bridge.

For those interested I have a build underway with Steve. It is actually my 3rd and I undertook it with full knowledge of his poor communication. Let's see how it pans out.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Apr 4, 2014)

OP, any update?


----------



## Evil Weasel (Apr 5, 2014)

Steve sold a couple of guitars on eBay over Christmas that were supposed to be used to pay Tyler his deposit back. I'll go ask if he did get it in the end.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Apr 5, 2014)

Just spoke to Tyler and he got his deposit back.


----------



## SlipknotKoRnfan (Apr 5, 2014)

Evil Weasel said:


> Just spoke to Tyler and he got his deposit back.



Nice! Very happy to hear that. Bummer it took so long.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Apr 5, 2014)

Tyler told me this morning he got his deposit back.


----------



## xtomix (Apr 19, 2014)

As written earlier I am too a "returning" customer in some way. I bought a B6 copy off ebay made by Mercer and it is an awesome guitar (in case you guys are wonderning I did pay the "right price", meaning "cheaper than what the first owner paid"). That's why I got in touch with him for a 7 string. Unofrtunately when I ordered the 7 string to him last year I didn't do any "background check" on forums. I thought that the guitar I had from was good and well finished then how could things go wrong (yep I'm that kind of innocent guy ;-) ?

Communication was nice and easy during the ordering process and then... nothing from july to december ! Then 3 mails in december then he was off again.


----------



## Tyler (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry I havent been up to date. I got my deposit back after contacting his girlfriend a couple times and she sent it to me from her own paypal. Im guessing she's fed up with him as well at this point and is handling finances of paying people back?


----------



## SkullCrusher (Apr 26, 2014)

Thats good to hear.

Stay well away people.


----------



## xtomix (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Guys ! 

Posting this mesage to let you all know I finally got my guitar from Steve Mercer. It took 9-10 months total (which imho is not quite bad - just the problem he advertised 2-3 months when ordering).

It is a killer guitar btw ! 

The build quality is really good and could be be compared with more known luthiers (I have skervesen at home for example) !

If any of you still has some issues I guess you'll have to be patient but you'll get your guitar at some point. 

Cheers !


----------



## xtomix (Jun 8, 2014)

I won't make a NGD topic because any BM copy NGD brings soooo much love/hate comments on this forum...


----------

